
Space fountain - shawndumas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_fountain
======
zoomzoom
Sounds awesome, and there is nothing I want to see more than a space elevator.

But the safety challenges of an active structure like this seem insurmountable
unless it is located in a remote area and used only for cargo. Although now
that I am thinking about it, probably wouldn't be too hard to devise a safe
ejection mechanism for the case of power loss.

------
chc
Has anybody heard of this before? I almost have to believe it's a joke article
based on the graphic and accompanying text about the pressure needed to keep
the fountain erect.

~~~
indrax
A launch loop is a very similar concept, and is very serious. I think the
graphic is just meant to convey the concept.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launch_loop>

It is being worked on in considerable detail:

<http://launchloop.com/slides/launchloop.pdf>

------
maeon3
Maybe it doesn't have to be a permanent active structure. Have it inflate and
deflate as needed.

Step 1: Start shooting iron bullets at escape velocity straight up.

Step 2: Something in orbit directs them back to earth.

Step 3: There will be incredible gas pressures around the bullets going to
orbit, task that pressure to support a tube around the bullets going into
space. This makes for less air resistance for the bullets lessening amount of
energy needed for escape velocity.

Step 4: When tube reaches to top, send loads climbing up the tube.

Anything that could withstand such pressures would probably melt or be too
heavy.

